# neuer Teich und neuer Forianer



## Andi76 (7. Okt. 2012)

Servus miteinand.

Bevor ich hier im Forum mein Wissen bereichere und Euch mit Fragen löchere, möcht ich mich vorstellen.
Mein Name ist Andi, 36 und hab Familie.
Wir besitzen einen 1Ar großen Schrebergarten in einer Gartenkolonie. Dort enstand der Gedanke aus einem Stück
undefiniertem Beet etwas anderes zu gestalten. Mein Streben nach einem Biotop und der Hang zum Wasser (Sternzeichen Fische...) formten die Idee für einen kleinen Garten-"Teich".
Die Baufase erstreckte sich über die vergangenen drei Wochen. Gestern wurde der Kies und die Maulbronner Sandsteine verbracht. Ein Terassenförmiger Quell gesetzt und der Quellstein gebohrt und mit Meisel bearbeitet.
Nun folgen Bilder, die die Enstehung dokumentieren.

 
der Platz an dem alles entstehen soll, hier stand ein Holzzaun der die Terasse abgrenzte

 
nach unten hin waren Hohlsteine gesetzt die das "Beet" zur Wiese einschlossen

 
 
neue Rundsteine als Abschluss und stabile Begrenzung zur Treppe

 
neue schönere Hohlsteine sinf gesetzt und der Aushub nimmt Formen an

 
 
der Aushub ist fertig und modelliert

 
neue Ansicht von der Wiese aus

 
 
meine Idee war die Wände und Absetzte mit Mördel zu verstärken, da es kein gewachsener Boden ist
sonder aufgeschüttet und verfestigt. Darunter jeweils eine Sandschicht

 
 
Vlies und Epdm finden ihren Platz, eine ziemliche Verzwickte Sache...

 
 
nun lass mers laufen

 
exact 860 Liter passen rein, etwas weniger als ich dachte, angepilt war eigentlich 1Kubik

 
der Kies ist dran

 
fast fertig

 
bearbeiten des Terassensteins mittels Dusshammers (gutes Gerät)

 
bohren des Quellsteins


----------



## Andi76 (7. Okt. 2012)

Teichtiefe beträgt 80cm und die Fläche ca.4Quadratmeter

so sieht der momentane Stand aus, die Solartechnik und die Pumpe-Filtergeschichte möcht ich mit Euch diskutieren


----------



## muh.gp (7. Okt. 2012)

*AW: neuer Teich und neuer Forianer*

Hallo Andi,

herzlich Willkommen im Forum. 

Ich finde, dass Du da eine schöne Arbeit abgeliefert hast, die man durch die Fotodoku toll nachvollziehen kann.

Bin mal gespannt, ob Du dich als "Fisch" nicht irgendwann nach eben selbigen sehnst... Im Moment wäre dafür ein wenig Platz, aber die Bilder zeigen, dass Du ja noch Potential für Erweiterungen hast. Warte mal ab, bis die Sucht um sich greift.

Ohne Fischbesatz sehe ich eigentlich kein Problem mit dem Filter.

Jetzt genieße aber erst Mal Dein neues Wasserreich und viel Spaß im Forum.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## lissbeth66 (7. Okt. 2012)

*AW: neuer Teich und neuer Forianer*

:Willkommen2

Saubere Arbeit hast Du da geleistet . Wird sich bestimmt toll entwickeln und bietet Platz fuer Frosch , Molch Libelle und Co. Für Fische ist es zwar weniger geeignet aber ich denke das hattest Du eh nicht vor


----------



## Andi76 (7. Okt. 2012)

Danke

Dank für die Nette Begrüßung.
Erstmal ist kein Fischbesatz geplant.
Kernproblem ist das fehlen von Wechselspannung..., somit wird es eine Photovoltaikanlage.
Das nächste Projekt womit ich mich zu neuen Ufern aufmache.
Die ein oder andere Elektronikbastelei habe ich erfolgreich durchgeführt, aber Stromerzeugung mittels Solar ist neu.
Was ich bisher recherchiert habe, ein Panel mit 100Watt und davon möglichst zwei sollten als Basis ausreichen.
Ich muss dazu sagen, es soll alles kein Vermögen kosten.
Einen Laderegler mit angeschlossenem Akku und Wechselrichter.
Ich habe lang hin und her überlegt ob Niedervolt oder Hausspannung. In der 220Voltsparte bekommt man mer, somit 
wird es so werden.

Als Filter-Pumpelösung dachte ich an die Biopress4000 von Oase, ausreichend groß und mit UVC.
Da der Teich in der prallen Sonne steht und ich Grünalgen haben werde, sicher kein Fehler.
Momentan ist noch gar keine Technik vorhanden, die Jahreszeit spielt mir da zu und bei 11Grad WT wird da so schnell nichts passieren. Einzig ein Netz als Schutz vor den Blättern der Hecke kommt noch, die wirft alle Blätter im Herbst ab.
Gedacht sind Pumplaufzeiten von 4-6Tunden ohne Sonne, mehr würde 100Ah Akkus aufwärts bedeuten und das wird viel zu teuer.
Ich denke somit haben wird einiges an Eckdaten beisammen und die Bedingungen aus den Bildern sind ersichtlich.
Was denkt Ihr, welche Lösungen gibt es noch, ich verrenn mich da momentan drinnen.


----------



## Joerg (7. Okt. 2012)

*AW: neuer Teich und neuer Forianer*

Hallo Andi,

:Willkommen2

das ist doch mal schon ein guter Anfang. 
Ohne Fischbesatz, der wäre bei diesem Volumen auch nicht angemessen, brauchst du dir nicht so viele Gedanken um eine große Filterung machen.
Es gibt recht vernünftige PV Komplettangebote, die aufeinander abgestimmt sind und auch funktionieren.


----------



## dragsterrobby (7. Okt. 2012)

*AW: neuer Teich und neuer Forianer*

Auch von mir :willkommenhier.
Hast du fein gemacht, gefällt mir!
Hoffentlich meckert der Vorstand von dem Kleingartenverein nicht oder hast du das mit Absprachen von denen gemacht?


----------



## Andi76 (7. Okt. 2012)

*AW: neuer Teich und neuer Forianer*

Danke für die Blumen...
Wenn ich  anschmeise bekomm ich immer die 5 max 10Watt Panels dabei, leider
ist mir das viel zu dünn. Da muss immer die Sonne voll scheinen das was erzeugt wird.
Die Systeme sind auch mehr Wasserspiel denn richtige Filter, aber vielleicht wisst Ihr ja was genaueres oder eine Quelle.
Ich glaub ich zeig Euch mal meine Überlegungen.

Also Stromquelle, zweimal aufs Dach 
http://www.amazon.de/100W-SOLARPANE...TAIK-SOLARZELLE/dp/B005I1999Y/ref=pd_cp_diy_0

Laderegler
http://powershop-neuwied.com/Laderegler-LS1024R-12-24V-10A_c107_p794_x2.htm

Gleichrichter
http://powershop-neuwied.com/Spannungswandler-12V-230V-600W1200W-mit-USB-Anschluss_c31_p155_x2.htm

Filter
http://www.teichfolie-onlineshop.de....html?XTCsid=1f0470b27925b2b136ad1fc3ba42fca5

Den Stromspeicher für Schlechtwetter muss ich noch auswählen, aber kommen nochmal 200€ dazu 

Somit sind es nun schon rund 430€

Mir ist bewusst das in dem Fall Geiz nicht geil ist und ich eher zu Qualität neige, aber es soll nur ein kleiner Freudenteich sein und kein Fass ohne Boden
Was ich auf keinen Fall möchte sind Algen...also Technik muss sein.






> Hoffentlich meckert der Vorstand von dem Kleingartenverein nicht


Unser Vorstand ist ein eher kulanter und in der Satzung steht das Teiche bis 6Quadratmeter Wasserflächer 
okay sind.


----------



## Joerg (7. Okt. 2012)

*AW: neuer Teich und neuer Forianer*

Hallo Andi,

du solltest deine Ansprüche an das Biotop noch mal etwas überdenken.
PV Anlage, Pufferung, Laderegler, Gleichrichter, Filter, UVC  ... sollten in deiner angedachten Ausstattung dann schon eher im 4 stelligen Bereich sein.

Algen kann man auch mit einer noch so ausgefeilten Technik von dem Teich fernhalten.
Das wäre auch nicht ratsam, da sie einen wichtigen Beitrag zur Stabilität beitragen.

Fadenalgen lassen sich gut mechanisch entfernen, sind die Pflanzen erst mal angewachsen werden die weniger.
Die Schwebealgen können gut mit Unterwasserpflanzen oder Schwimmpflanzen im Zaum gehalten werden.
Beides benötigt eigentlich nicht zwangsweise einen Filter.

Bei den Komplettsystemem hatte ich an sowas gedacht.


----------



## pema (8. Okt. 2012)

*AW: neuer Teich und neuer Forianer*



> Was ich auf keinen Fall möchte sind Algen...also Technik muss sein.



Hallo Andi,
ich befürchte mal, da wirst du - auch nach Einsatz 'schweren Gerätes' enttäuscht werden. 
Algen gehören zu einem Teich, ebenso wie die anderen Unterwasserpflanzen. 
Der eine hat die regelmäßige Schwebealgenblüte im Frühjahr ( da nutzt wohl UV etwas), der andere Fadenalgen oder eine der vielen anderen Algenarten.
Meiner Erfahrung nach helfen Geduld und viele submerse Pflanzen einen Teich ansehnlich zu machen. Ich spreche hier von Teichen ohne Fischbesatz, bzw. nur mit sehr geringem. 
Ein Biotop, wie du es gebaut hast, braucht überhaupt keine Filterung. 
petra


----------



## Andi76 (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: neuer Teich und neuer Forianer*

Ich werd fürs erste ausschliesslich umwälzen und im Frühjahr ordentlich pflanzen.
Nervös wurde ich nach einem Gespräch in einem großen Stuttgarter Fachgeschäfft...
Dort hätte ich wohl den halben Laden leerkaufen sollen um klares Wasser zu erhalten


----------



## muh.gp (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: neuer Teich und neuer Forianer*

Hi Andi,

Du warst nicht zufällig in Zuffenhausen.... 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Joerg (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: neuer Teich und neuer Forianer*

Hallo Andi,
du wirst wohl eines auf jeden Fall brauchen - viel Geduld.
So ein kleines Biotop hat nicht die Selbstklärungsrate eines Naturteichs.

Erliege daher nicht den Werbeaussagen der Fachgeschäfte.
Das Chemiezeug bringt in der Regel nur kurzfristige Erfolge.


----------



## Andi76 (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: neuer Teich und neuer Forianer*

Ja der Laden mit dem Pandabären war es...
Keine Angst, Chemie kommt da sicher keine zum Einsatz.
So ganz neu ist mir das Thema "künstliche Wasserwelten" auch nicht. Ich hatte
drei Jahre ein 200Literbecken mit Piranhas und davor zwei 60er mit Neon etc.etc.
Also die Vorgänge in einem natürlichen Wasserkreislauf sind mir schon bewusst und ich denke man kann da einiges auf ein Freilandgewässer übertragen. 
Ich bin eben nur von dem Umstand des fehlenden Stromes geläutert und muss zusehen das ich 
meinen schönen Quellstein zum Leben erwecke.
Ich bekomm das hin und nächstes Jahr wird eine neue Perle erstrahlen
verlasst Euch drauf.


----------



## Joerg (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: neuer Teich und neuer Forianer*

Hallo Andi,
im Vergleich mit AQ hast du draußen ein paar zusätzliche Faktoren.
Das ist z.B. der Eintrag von Nährstoffen und die pralle Sonne.

Du kannst dir ja mal den Filter im AQ auf das neue Volumen umrechnen.

Gibt es denn einen günstigen und guten Frischwasser Zugang?
Mit WW kann man einiges kompensieren. In meinen sind letztes Jahr über 300m³ geflossen.


----------



## Andi76 (10. Okt. 2012)

*AW: neuer Teich und neuer Forianer*

WW ist mit Leitungswasser möglich,würde ich auch im Sommer machen.
Wenn ich da aller 2-3Wochen 100Liter wechsel ist es bestimmt nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Joerg (10. Okt. 2012)

*AW: neuer Teich und neuer Forianer*

Hallo Andi,
der WW alle 2-3 Wochen ist mit 100 Liter Wasser schon knapp, gerade am Anfang. 
Für ein AQ sollte man wöchentlich 20% wechseln, das ist sicher kein schlechter Richtwert.
Frag mal nach einem Gießwasseranschluss. Das Wasser daraus kostet bei mir nur 1/4 und dem Teich tut es gut.

Das ist eine möglicher Alternative zu Solar, wenn das Ausgangswasser eine gute Qualität hat.


----------



## Andi76 (10. Okt. 2012)

*AW: neuer Teich und neuer Forianer*

Gießwasseranschluss gibt es bei uns nicht, entweder Leitungswasser oder Regenwasser und das scheidet aus.
Für die nächsten 5Monate ruht ja sowiese alles. Dann schmeiss ich 70%raus und befüll nochmal frisch.
Bis dahin steht auch die Technik.


----------



## Bebel (10. Okt. 2012)

*AW: neuer Teich und neuer Forianer*

Hallo Andi

Technik brauchst Du nur für ein Wasserspiel. Ansonsten kann Dein Teich (ohne Fische) gut ohne Filter auskommen und trotzdem klares Wasser haben. Du brauchst nur genügend Pflanzen und ein paar Wasserschnecken z.B. Spitzschlamm und Posthornschnecken. 

Die __ Schnecken grasen die Algen ab und vertilgen alles welkende und faulige von den Pflanzen. Die Pflanzen sorgen dafür, dass kein zu großer Nährstoffüberschuss entsteht. Nach dem Winter ist meist ein größerer Wasserwechsel nötig, da im Winter so einiges im Teich abstirbt - leider manchmal auch ein Frosch der nicht wußte, dass man in kleinen Teichen besser nicht überwintert. Jedoch nie komplett auswechseln - nicht zu gründlich sein. 

Im Gegensatz zu meinem großen Teich mit Fischen (das dauerte länger bis alles Problemlos lief), hatte ich mit meinen Miniteichen noch nie Probleme, außer dass die Pflanzen die Minis  sehr schnell zuwuchern.

Bebel


----------



## Andi76 (13. Okt. 2012)

Ich habe heute nochmal im Uferbereich Hand angelegt.
Ich hatte die Kiesel nur in die Terassen gelegt und dabei schon festgestellt, so wird das nix.
Also Wasser ablassen, alles nochmal raus. Die Idee war irgendeine Bariiere einsetzen um das Abrollen der Kiesel zu verhindern. Erstmal stand das "Wie" im Raum. Also nachgedacht und nach einem EPDM Kleber gesucht.
Von Sika gibt es den SikaBondTf+ N, der greift die Folie nicht an.
Als relativ unauffälliges Material bin ich auf die Heizungsrohrisolation gekommen. Also rann ans Werk, zudem waren Finisharbeiten und ein neuer schönerer Quellstein angesagt.

 
So sieht das nun aus , die Schaumisolatoren sind mit dem Kleber direkt auf der Folie fixiert

 

 
den Uferbereich mit einem Mörtel-Splitgemisch ausgegleitet, somit dürfte da nichts mehr nach innen rutschen

 
eine __ Papageienfeder hat sich verirrt, ist nur ein erster Versuch vor dem Winter

 
der neue Quellstein

 
an seinem Platz, gesetzt in ein Bett aus Mörtel und Split

 
alles schön verkleiden um den ollen grauen Mist nicht zu sehen

 
in Aktion

 
Endergebnis für heute
 
Laubschutz drauf und ENDE

.....Solarfeld nebst 35Watt Pumpe kommen als nächstes


----------



## Joerg (13. Okt. 2012)

*AW: neuer Teich und neuer Forianer*

Hallo Andi,
kleinere aber regelmäßige WW sind deutlich günstiger für die Biologie.

Mach mal eine Rechnung ob nicht 4X25% WW die Woche langfristig dich nicht günstiger kommen als aufwändige Technik.
Eine Solarpumpe kann ja trotzdem laufen, weil man doch eher am Teich ist wenn die Sonne scheint.


----------



## Andi76 (13. Okt. 2012)

*AW: neuer Teich und neuer Forianer*

@Joerg
Was die Teschnik angeht, da habe ich mich nun auf ein 100Watt Panel und 35Watt Pumpe eingeschossen.
Der Quellstein muss befeuert werden...., einer der Hauptgründe des ganzen Projektes.
Ich bau sozusagen den Teich wegen des Quellsteins...

Ansonsten setze ich dann doch voll auf Biopower und schöne Wasserpflanzen.
Soviel hat mir das Forum schonmal geholfen. Die WW sind sicher zu realisieren.


----------



## Andi76 (20. Okt. 2012)

Wenn man sich immer mehr mit dem Thema Teichbau beschäftigt und sich Wissen aneignet, dann kommt einem langsam die Erkenntniss das man eventuell zu schnell gehandelt hat.
Heute jedenfalls ist ein Teilstück Ufermatte dazu gekommen, wenn das im Frühjahr besamt wird und alles aufgeht...., 
 welch Vorfreude.

Aber nun die Bilder des Tages, es wird irgendwie immer runder denke ich.


----------



## Andi76 (20. Okt. 2012)

Hab ich vergessen, etwas Wasseraufbereiter...., voll biologisch versteht sich.


----------



## Andi76 (27. Okt. 2012)

Kaum zu glauben, aber 7Tage später ist schon Winter am Teich ;-(  und eigentlich wollte ich heute
den Rest der Ufermatte einbauen.
Hab ich auch, aber kurz darauf abgebrochen, Wasser hat 6,5Grad..., das wird auf Dauer einfach zu kalt an meinen Händchen.
Zum Mauer fertig setzen wars auch zu kalt für den Beton, somit hoffe ich auf das nächste "lange" Weekend.

Schnee am Teich, aber herrlich klares Wasser, wahrscheinlich liegt das aber an den Temps.
 


Wenigstens ein Stück bin ich weitergekommen
 

Der süßen gings wohl auch zu schnell mit dem weisen Zeug, "rette sich wer kann"
 

Was sagt ihr zu meinem wilden rumgebaue?


----------



## Andi76 (1. Nov. 2012)

Heut zum Feiertag hab ich die Technik ausprobiert, sehr beeindruckend das selbstausgedachte zum Leben zu erwecken.
Bin ein bisschen Stolz...

Pumpe macht 2000lh und wird von einem 100Watt Panel befeuert.


----------



## Andi76 (24. Feb. 2013)

*AW: neuer Teich und neuer Forianer*

Ganz aktuell von heut...,ich hoffe der Winter geht bald und ich kann weiter machen.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/114256&stc=1&d=1361722963


----------



## jolantha (24. Feb. 2013)

*AW: neuer Teich und neuer Forianer*

Andi, gaaaaaanz ruhig , solange es noch friert, kannst Du draußen ja nun gar nicht weitermachen !


----------



## Moonlight (24. Feb. 2013)

*AW: neuer Teich und neuer Forianer*

Hey Andi,

also den kleinen Wasserfall mit Quellstein finde ich super schön 

Ich weiß nur nicht was die Pumpe mit dem Giesaufsatz bewirken soll .
Wenn Du auch Seerosen einsetzen willst, ist das kontraproduktiv, die mögen das Geplätscher von oben nicht.

Und bleib ganz locker, der Frühling kommt noch ... mit Sicherheit 

Mandy


----------



## Andi76 (24. Feb. 2013)

Da ich nicht vorhabe Seerosen zu pflanzen ist das nicht so schlimm denke ich.
Die kleine Solarpumpe ist ja wirklich nur spielerei und dient keinem richtigen Zweck.
Ich habe heute 0.3Grad Wassertemp. gemessen, dennoch kommt es mir so vor als wenn die am Grund befindlichen Tannenwedel größer und vor allem satter grün geworden sind?
Ich dachte in der kalten Zeit ruht as Leben, die große Solarpumpe arbeitet und wälzt um, sehr schönes klares Wasser.
Ich war 2Wochen nicht am Teich, immer schön zu sehen das alles okay ist.


----------



## Andi76 (4. März 2013)

Heute am Samstag konnte man den Frühling schon erahnen, das Eis war offen die Pumpe gab alles und das Wasser ist Kristallklar.


----------



## Andi76 (1. Apr. 2013)

Wassertemp 4Grad, was sagt Ihr? Ich möcht kommenden Samstag anfangen zu pflanzen, soll ich noch warten (ich mag nicht mehr)?

Diesen Quellstein hab ich am Ostersonntag in einem Flußbett gefunden, der wird zu einem zweiten Quellstein.
Die Form und die naturgegebene "Öffnung" verlangen danach, mehr Bilder wenn das Projekt fertig ist.


----------



## Annett (2. Apr. 2013)

*AW: neuer Teich und neuer Forianer*

Hallo Andi,

warte mal noch ein bisschen ab, bis die Temperaturen dauerhaft über Null grad bleiben.
Was Du jetzt an Pflanzen in irgendwelchen Märkten siehst, ist vorgetrieben und wird ziemlich sicher rückwärts wachsen. 

Geduld ist die wichtigste Eigenschaft eines Teichbesitzers. 

Ein Frage habe ich noch zur eingebauten Ufermatte. Wie weit reicht die Folie unter der Ufermatte am Rand, also da, wo die Pflanzsteine drunter stehen? 
Für mich sieht das fast so aus, als hättest Du Dir da einen Docht zu den Pflanzsteinen gebastelt... :?
Und.. hast Du die Schraublöcher gut abgedichtet?


----------



## Andi76 (2. Apr. 2013)

Okay, vielleicht wird es mitte des Monats was mit denTemperaturen.
Pflänzchen hätte ich bei Naturagart bestellt.

In der Tat habe ich mir da ein "kleines" Dochtproblem gebaut.Ich werd sehen wenn die Steine bepflanzt sind, wie stark der Saugefekt ist.Ansonsten kommt da nochwas zwischen.
Bei den Schrauben gibt es keine Probs,da ist die Ufermatte immer trocken und die Wasserlinie bleibt seit Anbeginn gleich.


----------



## Andi76 (7. Apr. 2013)

Heute konnt ich den grünen Daumen nicht unter Kontrolle halten













Die Woche kommen meine Pflanzen und dann wird es grün.


----------



## Andi76 (14. Apr. 2013)

Booooaaaaaar was ein genialer Sonnentag, angegrillt und schön in der Sonne gesessen.
Die Pflanzen hat NG leider noch nicht verschickt, aber ich denke passiert diese Woche.

Dafür hab ich am Freitag welche beim Erde kaufen im Hagebau entdeckt, __ Sumpfschwertlilien und einen __ Wasserhahnenfuß.
Die hab ich eingesetzt mit Sand-Lehm Substrat, ich hoffe die kommen.Ich habe heut mal mit dem Kescher die beim Bau hineingefallenen Kiesel rausgeholt, was ein Modder a schon mit hochkam.Das wurde den Tag lang nicht mehr klar...
Auch das Wachstum der Fadenalgen ist Wahnsinn, da kann man schier zusehen, ich bin zweimal mit dem Kescher durch, also nächstes Projekt ist ein Sonnensegel. Kennt da von Euch jemand eine Adresse bei der auf Maß genäht wird?

Hier die Bilder von heut.Ist der Faden eigentlich noch okay, oder sollte ich woanders hinziehen mit meinem"Teichlebenslauf"?
















Die Bienen kommen fleißig zum trinken










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andi76 (17. Apr. 2013)

So, heut am Feierabend habe ich die Steinkübel bepflanzt, es handelt sich um Bärenfellgras.
Davor habe ich das Pflanzloch ausgehoben, dort kommen drei Chinaschilfe rein, die sollen das ganze etwas "sichtschützen"...

Was mir gefällt, die am Sonntag gesetzten Pflanzen scheinen sich schon wohl zu fühlen, die __ Sumpfdotterblume hat eine Blüte.



























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andi76 (18. Apr. 2013)

Man fast zusehen wie alles wächst und der Regen der die nächsten Tage angesagt ist hilft auch nochmal dabei.
Ich hoff das Chinaschilf wächst gut an und wird schnell groß.


----------



## jolantha (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW: neuer Teich und neuer Forianer*

Hallo Andy,
Du bist ja wirklich mit Begeisterung dabei 
Schon richtig schön geworden . 
Kannst Du die bildernicht direkt hier reinsetzen ? Eventuell etwas verkleinern, dann passt das schon !
Guckt sich leichter


----------



## Andi76 (21. Apr. 2013)

*AW: neuer Teich und neuer Forianer*

So, heute habe ich das Wasser komplett rausgelassen, seit Freitag ist das Trinkwasser wieder angestellt und ich kann somit regelmäßige WW machen.
Der Grund heut war, beim Bau hatte ich erst eine Kieselorgie gefeiert, später kam mir die Ufermatte unter, also alles Kies wieder raus.
Die Steine die mir damals reingefallen sind hab ich heute wieder rausgeholt.Außerdem hat das Wasser schon etwas gemüffelt und wenn die Pflanzen Ende des Monats geliefert werden ist schonmal der Teil der Frühjahrsarbeit erledigt.
Die Gelegenheit bat sich somit heute nochmal genau über die Uhr zu messen wieviel reinpasst. 
860Liter sind es, also doch ne Pfütze, aber eine schöne...
Hier die Bilder


----------



## jolantha (22. Apr. 2013)

*AW: neuer Teich und neuer Forianer*

Hallo,
klappt ja mit den Bildern , wenn Du jetzt noch Düsen ringsherum einsetzt, hast Du
einen wunderbaren Whirlpool !


----------



## Andi76 (22. Apr. 2013)

einen vollbiologischen aber...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andi76 (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: neuer Teich und neuer Forianer*

So, heut vom Tag der Arbeit ein paar aktuelle Bilder...


----------



## Andi76 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: neuer Teich und neuer Forianer*

Und plötzlich war der da....herrlich


----------



## Andi76 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: neuer Teich und neuer Forianer*

Heut vom Vatertach ein paar Bilderchen...


----------



## jolantha (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: neuer Teich und neuer Forianer*

Also ------ Die Teichdekoration auf dem letzten Bild !!!!


----------



## Moonlight (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: neuer Teich und neuer Forianer*

Na der ist doch hübsch geworden 
Wenn das Wasser so klar bleibt kannste mit Recht sagen, Du hast alles richtig gemacht.

Mandy


----------



## Andi76 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: neuer Teich und neuer Forianer*

Kleines Update, trotz des subtropischen Frühlings wächst alles schön...


----------



## Andi76 (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: neuer Teich und neuer Forianer*

So ein kleiner Teich ist ja schön und gut, aber aus aktuellem Anlass, hier mein neuer, etwas größerer...

 




Natürlich hier das Update von heute, alles wächst und gedeiht, hoffentlich nun dauerhaft mit
der Unterstützung der Sonne. W.-Temp 11,5Grad


----------



## Andi76 (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: neuer Teich und neuer Forianer*

Wieder einmal möcht ich Euch ein kleines Update zukommen lassen...


----------



## Andi76 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: neuer Teich und neuer Forianer*

Komm ich heute Nachmittag raus an den Teich, boooar superduba klares Wasser...
Hier die aktuellen Bilder, aber interessiert das eigentlich noch irgendwem:?


----------



## Springmaus (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: neuer Teich und neuer Forianer*

Hallo,

 und sooo schöne Krebsscheren


----------



## muh.gp (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: neuer Teich und neuer Forianer*

Hey Andi,

Tolle Bepflanzung! Aber da schwimmt doch ein __ Goldfisch...  

Kanne sein, dass dein Besatz nicht mehr bei "0" ist? 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Andi76 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: neuer Teich und neuer Forianer*

Jupp, zwei Goldies haben ihr Reich gefunden, dabei belasse ich es aber auch...


----------



## Sternenstaub (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: neuer Teich und neuer Forianer*

Hi Andi,
du vieleicht schon aber wie sehen das deine Goldis?
l G Angelika


----------



## Andi76 (30. Juni 2013)

Kennt ihr das Bild vom runden Goldfischglas?
So ging es den beiden 4!!!Jahre lang, wenn ich mir das Verhalten anschaue und ich sitze teilweise 1-2h am Wasser, so kann 
ich mir nicht vorstellen das es ihnen nicht wohl ist.
Aber bei allem Respect der Kreatur gegenüber, es wird definitiv nur bei den beiden bleiben, versprochen.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick K (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: neuer Teich und neuer Forianer*

Hallo Andi

ich glaube das zwei in dieser grösse nicht das problem sind ,meist bleiben es leider aber nicht zwei ich befürchte nur das du dir im Winter was überlegen musst da wir das Becken nicht Tief genug sein, das sich das Becken im Sommer (wenn er denn mal kommt) schneller erwärmt brauche ich dir ja nicht zu sagen 

Ah hab ich fast vergessen , Schöner Teich und sehr schön bepflanzt 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## muh.gp (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: neuer Teich und neuer Forianer*

Eigentlich sind zwei zu wenig... Goldfische sind Schwarmtiere. Sie lieben es eher im Quintett und aufwärts... Aber fünf in 860 Litern und ohne durchgehenden Filter....

Ich will jetzt nicht den Typ mit dem erhobenen Zeigefinger machen, zumal es auch beim Teich nicht nur schwarz und weiß gibt, sondern viele Graustufen und hier im forum oftmals nur das absolute Optimum beim Fischbesatz zählt. Aber momentan passt das bei dir nicht wirklich und ich denke, dass du dich weiterhin an klarem Wasser erfreuen möchtest...

Grüße,
Hlger


----------



## Andi76 (30. Juni 2013)

Die drei heißen Tage letztens haben es gezeigt das ich mit meiner Idee ein Sonnensegel zu installieren in die Umsetzung gehen muss.Dazu werden, falls es wieder so heiß wird, WW gemacht und das wenn nötig täglich.
Der Winter wird sicherlich eine Herausforderung, aber hier werde ich eingreifen falls das Eis ein zu großes Problem wird.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andi76 (25. Aug. 2013)

*AW: neuer Teich und neuer Forianer*

Update von letzter Woche...,das letzte Bild ist im Urlaub entstanden und zeigt, das Mutter Natur noch der beste Baumeister ist, Ein Traum diese Stelle.


----------



## Moonlight (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: neuer Teich und neuer Forianer*

Hat sich doch sehr schön entwickelt Dein kleiner Teich ... gefällt mir 


Mandy


----------



## Andi76 (15. Feb. 2014)

*AW: neuer Teich und neuer Forianer*

Die __ Iris treiben schon, kein Wunder bei 10Grad + und dem milden Winter...
Bild von heute.


----------



## Andi76 (10. Apr. 2014)

Wird doch


----------

